# WTB Look 381i team



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello all. I'm wanting to buy a look 381i team in Matte Black 53cm. I use to have one and regret selling it. I don't "need" the bike so i'm only looking to buy if the price is right. I only want frame/fork and seat post if it is light weight. Currently riding a Scott CR1 so I'm going to need to cut some seroius weight to make the Look work for me (I'm a Cat 2). I like old school, new frames do nothing for me. Hope someone has one sitting around they don't want!


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Here are a few for you...

LOOK KG381 Carbon Fiber Road Bike, Complete!

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/bik/2772204145.html

Look Carbon Road Bike w/ Shimano DuraAce 9spd 55cm

LOOK Tour De France 100th Anniversary


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

justin. said:


> Here are a few for you...
> 
> LOOK KG381 Carbon Fiber Road Bike, Complete!
> 
> ...


Thanks. Close but either over priced with a bunch of components I don't want or to big. 
I will continue to monitor CL.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

How about a 59cm 481sl? I've got one available. I'm sure you could make it work

Sorry for the tease. Good luck in your search. The 381/481 bikes are super nice.


----------



## toofat (Mar 26, 2008)

Take a Look:idea: at Je Jame s cycles UK, brand new 451 frame for under 700 dollars put what you like on it and no worries about it having been crashed etc


----------

